# Shield Dog Show, in aid of Border Collie & Sheepdog Rescue and BCs



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Shield Dog Show, in aid of Border Collie & Sheepdog Rescue and BCs at Pine Ridge Dog Sanctuary, next Saturday, May 29th at the Shield Stables, Charlton Road, Charlton Village, Shepperton, Middx, TW17 0SJ. Judging starts at Noon. 

It's the best fun dog show around and there are super rosettes, and trophies to keep in every class - sometimes 3 trophies! 

I can send you a full schdule, plus a map and directions, if you e-mail me at val.tiller @ talk21.com (remove spaces.) Do come if you can, but if not, please e-mail any doggie friends who might come, to let them know. Recommendation is the best form of publicity. We raised a massive £1,200 at the last show - amazing, and I can't think we will better it this time, but we can try!!!

Our Pedigree Judge is Peter Jolley (Rubio) and we have 24 Novelty Classes - Val Hawker's first foray into the middle of the ring! There are 4 Obedience Classes, plus The Special Retrieve Competition, which is always a great attraction!

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## kirstyS (Oct 21, 2009)

We're coming - gonna do some obedience and fun classes :thumbup:


----------

